# Dust Elephants??



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

OR when was the last you dusted you ceiling fan blades??? I can't remember the last time I dusted mine! But while lying on the floor, playing with gbaby--I noticed there was something fuzzy, on the side egde of the blade...After the baby was down for a nap, I decided to see what was up there---on my!! It was not dust bunnies but dust elephants! So then, I went around and dusted all the light fixtures and washed all the covers! They were all so dirty, I would have been very embarrassed if someone else had dusted them. The rag, they floor and stool were full of dust rolls, larger than a man's fingers! Just gross and it came off my fan..

I guess I should include that in my routine.... :shrug: Queen Bee


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I, too, have to admit to forgetting to look up until the dust has gotten deep enough to farm! 

I heard a tip to make dusting the fan blades less messy, and it really works. Take a pillowcase and slide it onto the fan blade, then wipe the dust off inside the pillowcase. Keeps the majority of the dust from flying.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you for the tip! I could have really used it today...I was ashamed of myself--Just can't seem to remember everything.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't beat yourself up over it....no one's perfect, and it's clean now!


----------

